# Engineering Masterpiece - The Bettinardi BC3 Putter.



## DCB (Jan 31, 2009)

I finally managed to trial this on the course this afternoon. Given that I was playing to real greens I put this in the bag to give it itâ€™s first real workout on the course. 

Iâ€™ve not been a putter tart; Iâ€™ve been faithful to my putters, especially over the last 14 years or so. Iâ€™ve had Oddessy Dual Force II and a 2 Ball putter in those years and have been using these in the bag right up until this afternoon. I tend to use the older Dual Force II during the winter, the black face giving a slightly better strike on the ball. 

Having looked at the Bettinardi BC series of putters since they appeared almost a year ago, I finally took the plunge as a present to myself at Christmas time. They look very, very nice indeed. They are well made and well finished, and so they should be at the price, but most of all I think they had a great balance and feel in the hand.  

Having putted reasonably well last year it may be though folly to change putter but I have only changed because I feel this will improve this aspect of my game. The mallet model I have chosen is similar to previous putters used. It is very easy to line up, and when you pull the trigger it is so easy to take it back and then forward through the ball. The ball feels fine off the face, not hard and clicky and not soft and sticky. Just right !

Iâ€™m really looking forward to using this on dryer, firmer greens as the year progresses. If conditions are right for Goswick, then this baby will be there to do battle against the auld enemy.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope you bring it to Goswick. 

Will the tears rust the surface?


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Picked mine up on Saturday at 7am from the sorting office so that I could use it for the monthly medal.

I spent a bit of time on the putting green before heading out. Judging distance with it was much more to my liking than the Odyssey No.7 that I've had for almost 2 years, though I was pulling them left a tad. I put this down to the fact it's a 34 and not a 35" shaft, and I was more easily able to get my eyes over the ball than I'm used to. But with a bit of practice I was nailing putts more confidently than before.

The feel and the weighting, with the shorter shaft, has helped my putting.

The only down side is that it's not as good at 'fishing' balls out of the streams as my No7! Ah well, can't have everything.

I wouldn't pay Â£200 for one, but at the steal it was, it was worth it.

Only problem is now, is that I look like a Mizuno tart!


----------

